# Anyone Have Any Info On Luminary Standard Poodles?



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Standard Poodles, Poodle Boarding, Poodle Puppies

I'm a bit of a novice looking at all the info on these sites. It seems like a good program there. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Well Known and Respected.


Usually black and brown.


Have a good friend who has one of her girls as her pet. Hands down an amazing standard. Great temperament with children, other poodles and small animals from gerbils to the dachshund. She has the structure to have finished her AKC CH, has her CGC and a Therapy Certification. Think Comet is 8 now....


Best Wishes


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks Tabatha. Looks like I have some very good choices close by.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Oops, wrong thread


----------

